# Bubble Madness



## madpaddla (Sep 26, 2012)

Here is some shots of my most "bubbled" or "bubbable" bottles.  I am not one for drawing people, nature or abstract.  Described by my 4th grade art teacher as "Void of talent" (which is true, mostly).......god I love to take pics.  Sorry for the personal story there.  These are loaded with bubbles.  I love to see the open bubbles on the purple and to see where there is a seed bubble just under the outside glass on the spring water.


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 26, 2012)

love these seedy old birds.


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 26, 2012)

If I would ever sell it.....have to describe in the condition section.......open bubbles, unsure of how many.  [][]


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 26, 2012)

Friend bought me this many years ago.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice Ben....I love the air and seed bubbles in the old glass too.


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 26, 2012)

last one.  sure enjoy this one.


----------



## epackage (Sep 26, 2012)

OUTRAGEOUS!!


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  madpaddla
> 
> Friend bought me this many years ago.


 
 Hey Ben,

 One of the most *bubblific* bottles, I've ever seen. A mighty mass of bubbles on top of bubbles, with a puceness all around.

 Please thank your friend for me.




From.


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 26, 2012)

That little one is great.  It is not bubbly but frothy!


----------



## Dugout (Sep 26, 2012)

That is almost undescribable!!!


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  madpaddla
> 
> last one.  sure enjoy this one.


 [] WOW! thats got more bubbles than glass! what a neat old piece!!


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 27, 2012)

Ya gotta be kidding! 

 Both bottles are splendid but that little puce guy is otherworldly! Looks like a rolled lip, is it pontiled? How did you come across that little gem?


----------



## THOMAS1967 (Sep 27, 2012)

Not as many, but still has a few.Hope you don`t mind me posting a picture.Would love to see a few more bubbly bottles.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  madpaddla
> 
> Friend bought me this many years ago.


 
 That thing lQQks like it has a bubble disease []   cool lookin bottle


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 29, 2012)

Awesome bubbles Ben.  Don't think I have ever seen one like that.  Benny Bubbles![]


 You're still sick Rick.  That poor woman.


 PD


----------



## tigue710 (Oct 24, 2012)

sweet!  That little fella is all bubbles...


----------



## Asterx (Oct 25, 2012)

I bet it doesn't feel like it weighs a thing, its all air... neat!


----------



## LC (Oct 25, 2012)

I love bottles like that that are all bubbles . I have a four or five gallon green bottle thats plastered greatly with bubbles , but your bottle beats it hands down .


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 6, 2012)

One of the coolest bottles i've seen in quite awhile. Killer!!!



> ORIGINAL:  madpaddla
> 
> last one.  sure enjoy this one.


----------

